# Dawn Of War Vista



## andysniffer (Jul 4, 2006)

i have the game warhammer 40,000 dawn of war. but it doesn't install on my new, vista pc. i get a "fatal error" saying "installation ended prematurly because of an error". how can i get the game to work on windows vista??

any help much apreciated!


----------



## gamerbyron (Apr 9, 2007)

Have you try to use compatibility mode?


----------



## andysniffer (Jul 4, 2006)

compatability what!? how?


----------



## gamerbyron (Apr 9, 2007)

right click on the program you want to run, Go to Properties, Click on Compatibility Mode, and 
make it as XP SP2, then click ok.


----------



## Gulo Luseus (May 12, 2007)

For what its worth, I have dawn of war on my computer, as well as th ewinter assault expansion, and dark crusade. They all installed and play fine on a Vista Pro install. From this I would say it is not an actual vista problem, in that it will install.


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

yeh same here..i have dawn of war an all the bits installed too...

although i am having this same sort of trouble installing medieval 2 onto vista when my friend can install it fine, so im thinking vista is temperamental to the type of build too...


----------



## dawnofwarfreek94 (Mar 25, 2008)

i just bought dawn of war gold edition for my pc with vista that has better than the maximum requirements, so they aren't the issue. I got the same problem as andysniffer with the installation and did what gamerbyron said to do but i got the same result. If you guys have any other tips that will save me the pain of selling a game i have waited so long for, they will be MUCH appreciated. Thanks.


----------

